# Paracord jig



## justdraftn (Mar 15, 2016)

Finally got around to creating a jig.
It has 3/8" and 1/2" buckles. 
It is setup for another cross stitch half hitch.
















I have done all my work so far free hand.
For one bracelet, so far, it will be nice to get the length setup
and first knot secured, then take it off to finish.

If you use a jig, do you do the whole thing on the jig?


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

I do the whole thing on the jig it makes it much tighter


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I do the whole thing on a jig also. I did a video series on the intertwined half hitch on a jig. nice bracelet.









This is my jig.

Here is the first of two videos on the intertwinded half hitch:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2ZJENQi2Zw[/ame]


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

I like that bracelet; do you think it is possible to make it longer and into a belt


----------



## justdraftn (Mar 15, 2016)

Trab9000 said:


> I did a video series on the intertwined half hitch on a jig. nice bracelet.
> 
> Here is the first of two videos on the intertwinded half hitch:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2ZJENQi2Zw


...well, there you go. That is the one I used.
Thanks!


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Kdawg3030 said:


> I like that bracelet; do you think it is possible to make it longer and into a belt


Absolutely. Just make it longer.


----------



## justdraftn (Mar 15, 2016)

Trab9000 said:


> Absolutely. Just make it longer.


...so by my calculations,....I use 2 cords ~52" for a 7.5" actual weave on 
this bracelet. For a 34" belt that would be 2 cords ~21'.....allowing for plenty
of extra. How hard is it to work w/that much cord?
Anyone ever do this? How long does that take?


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

I made a double cobra belt, and yes it is harder to work with longer cord it also took a lot of time


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

here is a good tip when working with longer cords; wrap the cord into a tamale and then bind it with a rubber band. The tamale will hold the extra cord in a nice bundle until you need it. When you are ready for more cord, just pull it from the tamale and it will feed out. no snags or anything. The rubber band will keep the cord in the tamale nice and neat. I do this all the time when making belts and rifle slings with up to about 75' of cord.

Here is how to wrap the cord into the tamale:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEcIGFffIvY[/ame]


----------

